# AutoSpies Wonders - Is BMW Becoming Audi?



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

Nooo, other way around. Its obvious that BMW wanted to appeal to AWD buyers just as Mercedes 4-Matic did so they can have a much better compairson and competition. Check it out xDrive out paces Quattro and 4-Matic, with 40/60 power split that Guess Guess Audi is now doing. BMW has always had their engines back more and lower to have better 50/50 balance, better handling, and center of gravity. Guess who now does that? Audi. Everyone who takes a quick glance at an Audi says it looks like an Audi. Either way BMW is out pacing Audi and Mercedes in performance, sales, and quality.


----------



## van556 (Mar 13, 2007)

I always prefer BMW 'Angel Eyes' for atheistic decoration than Audi busy looking bright lights on their headlights. BTW, BMW was the first to do so and guess who follow suit?


----------



## sfbayguy (Mar 28, 2010)

BMW is still the most true to its brand and style...Audi and MBZ are all over the place.


----------

